# OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

					Auf Hwbot lässt sich seit Kurzem ein neuer Rekord beim Übertakten von DDR1-RAM einsehen: Ein einzelnes 512 MiByte großes Modul wurde auf 445,1 MHz (DDR-890) gejagt, wobei man auf eine herkömmliche Luftkühlung setzte - Flüssigstickstoff oder Trockeneis kamen hingegen nicht zum Einsatz.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*


----------



## Khazar (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Tja wenn man nicht weiß, mit wie viel MHz die standardmäßig laufen, dann bringt einem diese Aussage wenig. ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*



Khazar schrieb:


> Tja wenn man nicht weiß, mit wie viel MHz die standardmäßig laufen, dann bringt einem diese Aussage wenig. ^^


 
Das ist wohl ein DDR-600 Riegel. Also 300 MHz Standardtakt. Und alles über 400 MHz ist bei DDR1 schon verdammt viel. Wenn man bedenkt, dass damals 200 MHz der Standard in den meisten Rechnern war.


----------



## S754 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Das Mainboard ist verdammt sexy 

Ach DFI, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Die Frequenzen sind übrigens kein "Klacks" im Vergleich zu DDR3 und DDR4, wie es der Artikel behauptet. DDR2, -3 und -4 übertragen breitere Datenworte mit jedem Taktzyklus, so dass natürlich die Gesamtdatenrate von Generation zu Generation steigt (wäre ja schlimm, wenn nicht). Aber die eigentliche, "physikalische" Frequenz, mit der der Speicher arbeitet, ist noch immer genau in der gleichen Größenordnung 

Ein Beispiel: DDR2-800 hat einen realen Speichertakt von (nur) 200 MHz, DDR3-1600 hat ebenfalls einen Speichertakt von 200 MHz, DDR4-3200 (das ist der höchste spezifizierte DDR4-Standard) hat einen Speichertakt von immerhin 400MHz - also immer noch langsamer als dieses DDR1-Modul hier  Natürlich ist DDR4-Speicher von der Datenrate schneller, aber eben nicht von der physikalischen Taktfrequenz.
*
Quelle:* DDR-SDRAM


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Das sich noch jemand an so alter Hardware versucht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Schön zu sehen, dass es noch Leute gibt die auch noch mit alter Hardware OC-Recorde aufstellen.


----------



## Lubke (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

nur mal so für die, die sich nicht an ddr1 erinnern können bzw die zu jung dafür sind: 
es gab regulär ddr-266 (133 mhz), ddr-333 (166 mhz) und ddr-400 (200 mhz). ddr-500, ddr-550 und ddr-600 waren enthusiast-hardware, die man in keinem rechner "von der stange" gefunden hat 
ddr-890 ist echt fett. 
zum vergleich: das ist mehr als ddr3-3500

da wird sich christian ney in den popo beißen, dass ihm schon wieder n ram-takt-weltrekort flöten geht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Finde ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so spannend, da ich gefühlt seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr DDR1 benutze, aber dennoch schön zu sehen was noch möglich ist, *besonders mit alltagstauglichen mitteln*.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

In meinen alten Rechnern auf dem Dachboden läuft noch DDR1 und deswegen "Hut ab"!


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Woooooow resepkt...
mit lukü n ln2 rekord zu knacken xD da hat wer aber n sehjr taktfreudiges und dabei gleichzeitig kühlen modul 
was das wohl mit ln2 kann?

obwohl ich zugeben muss, ich hab bei RAM 0plan wie viel ln2 da bringt^^


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*



S754 schrieb:


> Das Mainboard ist verdammt sexy
> 
> Ach DFI, das waren noch Zeiten!


 Ja echt ein Jammer, dass es DFI nichtmehr gibt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Definitiv das beste Sockel 939 Board, hatte auch viel Spaß damit


----------



## Lancer. (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Ich sehe gerade den Chiptsatz Lüfter, das waren noch zeiten. Fast alles wollte Aktiv gekühlt werden. Das Gleiche Mainboard hatte ich auch nur wollte ich einestages eine Wasserkühlung montieren und hab dabei die Schrauben zu fest angezogen. Seit dem nie wieder Wasserkühlung. 

DFI und Abit vermisse ich wirklich als Mainboardhersteller. 

Sind die DDR1 Module von "damals" oder sind es neuere. Kann mich nicht erinnern das es Teamgroup damals schon gab.


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Woooooow resepkt...
> mit lukü n ln2 rekord zu knacken xD da hat wer aber n sehjr taktfreudiges und dabei gleichzeitig kühlen modul
> was das wohl mit ln2 kann?
> 
> obwohl ich zugeben muss, ich hab bei RAM 0plan wie viel ln2 da bringt^^



Bei den hier verwendeten Samsung TCCD-Chips bringt LN2 nicht so viel, weil sie meist einen Coldbug bei -10°C haben. Christian Ney und I.nfraR.ed, die den Rekord vor kotori gehalten haben, haben mit LN2 ungefähr 15 - 20 MHz gegenüber Luftkühlung gewonnen.



Lancer. schrieb:


> Sind die DDR1 Module von "damals" oder sind es neuere. Kann mich nicht erinnern das es Teamgroup damals schon gab.


 
Team Group gibt es schon seit 1997, die Module sind also von "damals". Die verbauten Chips werden auch schon lange nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Die Chips konnte man damals auch mit Samsung OEM-Ram bekommen. Und genau das Glück hatte ich. Dazu ein Abit AV8 und ein kleiner Winchester und ab ging die wilde Fahrt. Schöne Erinnerungen .

Dass Speicherchips im Grunde seit 10 Jahren nicht schneller werden finde ich in der schnelllebigen IT-Welt nach wie vor erstaunlich. Wo kommt die 200MHz Wall nach JEDEC eigentlich her?


----------



## Cryonics (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*

Hab noch ein paar alte Boards rumfliegen, werd zum Spass auch mal mich an DDR1 OC versuchen


----------



## Lubke (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekord: DDR1-RAM auf 445,1 MHz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet*



> Kann mich nicht erinnern das es Teamgroup damals schon gab.


doch und die ddr Xtreeme und elite von denen waren auch ziemlich gut soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------

